# Putting Sea Salt in Melt and Pour



## flhusker

I am having a challgenge with putting Sea Salt into Melt and Pour.  When I do my soaps come out really soft and not sellable.  Any ideas why this is happening and how to prevent it from happening.  flhusker


----------



## pixybratt

how much salt are you using per pound of base?


----------



## Genny

Are you using dead sea salts?  A lot of people have trouble with those making the soap really soft.

I use fine grain sea salt or sometimes table salt.  I do a 1:1 ratio of mp base to salt.
I put the salt in the mold, pour my mp in and then mix it right in the mold. 
My soaps turn out hard & when used in the shower, they are nice and creamy.  
Also, I use WSP's natural goats milk base for this.  I've never tried a different brand of base for my salt bars, so I'm not positive that this will work for all.

Here's one of my sea salt bars made this way.


----------



## Catmehndi

Any additives of that nature would work best if added in the mold first and pouring the cooling base on top.
Try different things until you get a result you like.

Good luck!


----------



## llineb

Dead sea salt does not work with Melt and Pour.  Use the spa salts.


----------



## soapbuddy

llineb said:
			
		

> Dead sea salt does not work with Melt and Pour.  Use the spa salts.


Dead Sea Salt has a lot of moisture which could make your MP soap weep.


----------



## llineb

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead sea salt does not work with Melt and Pour.  Use the spa salts.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Sea Salt has a lot of moisture which could make your MP soap weep.
Click to expand...


I hear ya sista...my soap was weeping all the way to the trash!  It wasn't lonely for long because my bag of dead sea salt was soon there to keep it company!


----------

